# Propane Tank Holder



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

There is no space in my propane locker for my 1# propane bottles. I am not comfortable keeping them down in my salon. Coleman used to make a hard plastic holder that held two of these bottles but I have searched the net and called most of there outlet stores and cannot find them anymore. What options have ya'll found for storing these bottles safely? 
Thanks in advance,
Michael


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Where are you putting them? A friend of mine got a shock at the price of propane lockers and went to a RV store and got one of those holders that sit on the tongue of a trailer. He put a plywood bottom on it and hung it off his stern rail. Worked fine.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I keep the little can of propane for my grill and heater in a pelican case sealed up in the aft locker. This locker is sealed off from the rest of the boat and above the waterline. I think even if one leaked, it would be contained in the case anyway. Always open the case on deck.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

I made a propane storage unit for the small bottles that I use for the propane stern grill and the SeaSwing that I use in the cabin. I went to Home Depot and got a piece of Schedule 10 PVC pipe long enough for three bottles to fit into, added a glue on cap for the bottom and drilled several holes in it. For the top I added a male-threaded collar and screw on top. I attached the rig to one of the legs on the pushpit with large stainless hoseclamps. It cost almost nothing and will probably last forever, it's been use, sittting out in the brutal South Texas sun for over 10 years and it still works great.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would second the PVC pipe locker for the 1 lb. bottles. It is a pretty simple thing to make up and all you do is mount it to a stern railing stanchion so it drains overboard. Safe, cheap and simple.


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

*Perfect*



johnshasteen said:


> I made a propane storage unit for the small bottles that I use for the propane stern grill and the SeaSwing that I use in the cabin. I went to Home Depot and got a piece of Schedule 10 PVC pipe long enough for three bottles to fit into, added a glue on cap for the bottom and drilled several holes in it. For the top I added a male-threaded collar and screw on top. I attached the rig to one of the legs on the pushpit with large stainless hoseclamps. It cost almost nothing and will probably last forever, it's been use, sittting out in the brutal South Texas sun for over 10 years and it still works great.


Just the idea I was looking for  Thanks John and all for your quick responses. DistantStar, I hadn't thought of the Pelican box, great idea also.

Michael


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I will admit that the only reason i use the pelican box is it was cheap. Found it in the dumpster at the boatyard.


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice Boatyard, best thing I've seen in the trash at my marina is a partially deflated fender


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SVDS-

I don't know if a pelican case can hold 110 lbs of pressure, which is what propane will create if it leaks. Also, propane may or may not attack the rubber in the o-ring seal on the Pelican case. In either case, you'd want the locker to drain overboard, lest it become a bomb attached to the aft end of your boat.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I picked up a Sea-Swing stove at a local marine exchange, it takes a propane bottle but I just can't find a bottle to fit it. Most propane bottles have male threads on the bottle, this has male threads on the burner end.


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

Use a plastic bucket. Hang it in one of your lockers above water level and add a hose connection to the bottom of it which will discharge possible gasses to outside. This will be a permanent and clean solution.


----------

